# Dried Mealworms?



## Sytheruk

Hi there, Ive been reading that mealworms are a great source of protein for hammys an they love them! 

What ive been wondering is, can you give them any dried mealworm? ie, ive bought some mealworms for the garden birds that are dried and additive free, would they be ok?

just dont want to risk giving her some if theres a certain type designed for hamsters that are processed in a different way to what some are that are for garden birds.

Many thanks


----------



## ButterflyBlue

have u tried giving them scrambled egg? they love it and thats also a good source of protein  mine get it once a week  just microwave the egg and there it is :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

I give mine those dried mealworms too and they love them. They've never done mine any harm :thumbup:

The burgess hamster food has those in already, but its cheaper to buy your own


----------



## thedogsmother

The dried mealworms are fine for a treat, they are too fatty (I think) to give them loads but they are also not as nutritious as live/fresh mealworms.


----------



## Flissy

I give my hamsters mealworms, at first my syrians wouldn't eat them at all so I just gave them to Poppet my dwarf hamster.

Then my syrian Stella had a stroke/fit/something and after that she decided that life's too short to be vegetarian  so she eats mealworms now 

Sausage my other syrian still refuses to eat them though


----------



## myzoo

i bought some dried mealworms for my hamsters and rats and none of them would touch them i think i just have very fussy furries because by the looks of it everybody elses looks like they love them


----------



## Baby British

My Duprasi loves these dried meal worms and yet the two Mongolian gerbils won't touch em!


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

I shall get some to try tomorrow


----------



## niki87

Not that I could...but...how about live mealworms? Does it make a difference? Do domesticated hamsters have a murderous streak in them?

I really couldn't do it...just curious? xx


----------



## BattleKat

I've given them to my gerbils and mice and they both love them (but the mice always leave the ends for some reason). It's a shame they don't do smaller boxes of the live ones.

I put a grasshopper in my gerbil cage once, morbid sense of curiosity I think, and they murdered and ate him so I'm sure they'd eat live ones and they're more nutritious.


----------

